# What is the best Quiver for a Matthews Helium



## sharkymachine (Nov 20, 2005)

I bought the bow a couple of weeks ago and put my old quiver on it. I discovered today that it is cracked and I want to replace it. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## scottyboy203 (Apr 27, 2007)

i put t5 on my helim love it


----------



## sharkymachine (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for your response.


----------



## Pork_Chopper (Aug 28, 2012)

OP, I debated on going with the T5 or Tight Spot and ended up choosing Tight Spot and don't plan on looking back! The Tight Spot sits in so tight with the bow that I notice ZERO POI change with or without the quiver on the bow. Seriously, the quiver gets so tight to the bow I can mount it where it touches the roller guard.


----------

